# Low Fat, Reduced Sugar Vanilla Ice Cream



## techsasgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm not much of a smoking diva just yet, But I HAVE managed to perfect my homemade ice cream recipe. My husband is diabetic and has already suffered 3 heart attacks at a very young age. Therefore, I made it my mission to create a DELICIOUS, yet HEALTHY(er) ice cream recipe. Anyone who has eaten store bought low fat, low sugar ice creams knows that they're generally inedible.... So here you go:

Low Fat, Reduced Sugar Vanilla Ice Cream

4 cups fat free half-and-half
8 large egg yolks
2/3 C Splenda Blend Sugar
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
·         Place the fat free half-and-half  into a medium saucepan, over medium heat. Bring the mixture just to a simmer, stirring occasionally, and remove from the heat. DO NOT BRING TO BOIL!!!

·         In a medium mixing bowl whisk the egg yolks until they lighten in color. Gradually add the Splenda Blend Sugar and whisk to combine.

·         ***Note: It is very important to this recipe that you use Splenda Blend. First of all, its flavor is FAR superior to regular Splenda. Secondly, Splenda blend measurements are different from regular Splenda measurements. If you still wish to use regular Splenda (resulting in a grainy, somewhat bitter flavor) you should use 1 1/3 C.***  

·         Temper the cream mixture into the eggs and sugar blend by gradually adding small amounts, until about a third of the half and half mixture has been added.

·           Pour in the remainder and return the entire mixture to the saucepan and place over low heat. Continue to cook, stirring frequently, until the mixture thickens slightly and coats the back of a spoon and reaches 170 to 175 degrees F.

·         Pour the mixture into a container and allow it to sit at room temperature for 30 minutes.

·         Stir in the vanilla extract.

·         Place the mixture into the refrigerator and once it is cool enough not to form condensation on the lid, cover and store for 4 to 8 hours or until the temperature reaches 40 degrees F or below.

·         Pour into an ice cream maker and CRANK AWAY!!!! Or, for those of you with an electric machine, process according to the manufacturer's directions. This should take approximately 25 to 35 minutes. Serve as is for soft serve or freeze for another 3 to 4 hours to allow the ice cream to harden.

·         Of course, this recipe can be used as a base for any number of ice cream flavors. Add Cocoa for chocolate ice cream. Or you can add fruit preserves and/or blanched fruits for fruity versions.

·         ENJOY!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 4, 2012)

It sounds very good. I'm not much of a dessert guy, but I would like to give your recipe a try. Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## roller (Feb 4, 2012)

Yep I am good to go on this one...thanks for sharing it.


----------



## techsasgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes y'all, please do! And please let me know how it turns out.


----------



## alblancher (Feb 4, 2012)

Next time I go to the grocery gonna buy what I need to make this and give it a try.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## sprky (Feb 4, 2012)

Sounds good


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 4, 2012)

copy to my evernotes . on the to do list ,

thanks


----------



## justpassingthru (Feb 4, 2012)

Being a diabetic this sounds good, thanks for the recipe, ...I'll give it a try with Tahitian vanilla.

Gene


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 4, 2012)

JustPassingThru said:


> Being a diabetic this sounds good, thanks for the recipe, ...I'll give it a try with Tahitian vanilla.
> 
> Gene




Thanks for posting the recipe - I think I will try it with Tahitian vanilla too - someone sent me some authentic stuff


----------



## techsasgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Lucky! I used Madagascar beans, and added rum to make up for the liquid.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 4, 2012)

Mmmmmmm!  Mind if I copy your post over to YAWYE Group?

[h1]YAWYE[/h1]
Leave GroupInvite FriendsSend PM To GroupEdit Group





Replace Image

Welcome to the *YAWYE*  Group (pronounced YA-WE; silent Y). We are dedicated smokers that pursue a healthier lifestyle One-Bite-At-A-Time as *YOU ARE WHAT YOU EAT!*  Please join us!

I've had 4 strokes and started this group after seeing a movie about strokes and the consensus in our ABI (Acquired Brain Injury) class was "You Are What You Eat!"  And, of course, you are welcome to join the group too!


----------



## techsasgirl (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't mind one bit! I think I need to join your group. As you probably read, I have a husband that needs me to smoke healthy foods. Pulled pork isn't one of the healthier smoking choices... But it has become a passion of mine. Any suggestions for healthier fare? Also, how do I join your group?


----------



## justpassingthru (Feb 5, 2012)

Your Madagascar beans are probably just as good as the Tahitian beans, ...you said you "added" rum for the liquid, ...you probably know this, but we keep the beans in a small bottle filled with rum, then we use the liquid as vanilla and just keep refilling it, you can also use brandy or cognac, but for us the rum is the least expensive.

I'll make the vanilla for my wife, but I'm a chocoholic, so you can't imaging how much this thrills me!

Gene


----------



## techsasgirl (Feb 5, 2012)

I have read about making my own vanilla extract, but I just haven't done it yet. But that IS why I decided to use rum for the missing liquid! I hope you enjoy!


----------

